# Photographic History Of TV and Movie Americana



## mudwhistle

Early newspaper advert in the 60s for an up and coming television series





Star Trek cast members viewing in 1976 the dedication of the US Space Shuttle Enterprise


----------



## mudwhistle

Linda Carter in 1971 -72 (Wonder Woman)


----------



## mudwhistle

Tom Hanks 1980


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

_Source: Reddit_

_A New Hope_ was filmed mostly on location in Tunisia, and while the sweltering African desert makes for a spectacular viewing experience, it was a nightmare for filming. Anthony Daniels, the actor behind C-3PO, injured himself almost immediately after getting in the suit. He took two steps and the left leg piece shattered and injured his foot.

So why does Daniels keep coming back to the role that continually injures him? He told _PEOPLE_, “It is only I who wears the suit. Nobody else is crazy enough.” Well for our sake and the rest of the fans, stay crazy.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

I remember waiting in a line two blocks long to see Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## mudwhistle

Don Rickles.....


----------



## mudwhistle

1980......


----------



## mudwhistle

3 guesses who this is......hint....he played a mean guitar.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Leon Russell and Willie Nelson without his beard....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Nip-it......nip-it in the bud......


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

1959 "Some Like It Hot" set....


----------



## mudwhistle

Get Smart.....


----------



## mudwhistle

The Monkeys......


----------



## mudwhistle

Two of these guys have passed away unfortunately.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Stevie Nicks 1976...


----------



## mudwhistle

Steven Segal.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Burt Reynolds.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Lucy and some Cuban guy.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Elvis and Ann Margret.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Flip Wilson Show.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Dick Cavett and Raquel Welch....


----------



## mudwhistle

Anne Bancroft as "Mrs Robinson" 1967....


----------



## mudwhistle

Rocky......


----------



## mudwhistle

Johnny Cash.....


----------



## mudwhistle

I remember Saturday night.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Stones.....1963....


----------



## mudwhistle

Elvis getting a ticket in Memphis.....


----------



## mudwhistle

James Caan taking a break from shooting (no pun) in "The Godfather"


----------



## mudwhistle

The twins from "The Shining".....


----------



## mudwhistle

Romper Room....


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce Lee and the fam......


----------



## mudwhistle

Natalie Wood.....1956...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Charlie's Angels.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Madonna......


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Merv Griffin...1967...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Betty White....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Serena and Venus.......


----------



## mudwhistle

Sophia Loren....1964....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Splash.......


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## longknife

mudwhistle said:


>



In front of the casino on Santa Catalina Island.


----------



## longknife

mudwhistle said:


> Sophia Loren....1964....




She was a wow then and is still a wow today.


----------



## Dalia

John Wayne in El Dorado playing chess on set great candid image


----------

